# Anything Ive forgot? Last minute advive?



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2004)

I have my water color paper, trays. A squeege and brayer, thermometer, piece of mylar to stretch the lift on. 

Am I missing anything.... apart from the film that isnt here yet?

And I dont even know if this even remotely has anything to do with emulsion lifts, but whats the dilly with the vinegar baths?


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

Vinegar baths are for image transfers.   I use them all the time, though I've read varying ratios.   They do brighten colors and clarify the image, though.  I highly recommend them, though it calls for another 5-minute wash afterwards.   

Looks like you have everything.   Don't sweat it, you'll do great!       When you've done a few, be daring and slip the watercolor paper into the tray and lose the mylar step.   I rarely use the mylar anymore.   You can manipulate the emulsion right on the watercolor paper, dunk it if it starts to dry and let the flow of the water help you along.   You'll still brayer the extra water when you're done, just make sure you wet the brayer and roll it lightly over your emulsion.   This should flatten the air bubbles without distorting your careful manipulation.

While removing the emulsion in the hot water, I've sometimes helped it get started around the edges using a #2 artist's brush.   Watch for the tiny bubbles over the image and lightly brush, beginning at the edges of the image.   I trust my brush more than my fingertips.  

Good luck!   Post your results!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2004)

Lucky I decided to be a pretend painter, so I have one of those babies. 

Whats the ratio for the vinergar bath? Im guessing white vinegar?


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, if you're doing an image transfer use  _distilled_ white vinegar, 5%.   (From your grocery store shelf.)    Generally speaking, 3 parts water to 1 part vinegar will suffice.   If you have a muddy image increase the vinegar a little, just pull your image out every 30 seconds or so to make sure you're not bleaching it.   

The other ratio I've read calls for a 10" tray filled to within an inch of the top and a third cup water.   I don't think it's an exact science.  Basically,  you don't want to use too much vinegar or you'll end up with a blotchy, bleached-looking print.   It's a subtle change others might not notice, but you will.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how do you display your image transfers. I had this weird idea last night about sandwiching them between 2 pieces of plexiglass and riveting them together. I bit beyond myself being as Im framing something before ive even got anything to print, but do you think that would crush the transfer too much?


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

I've matted and framed them as normal prints.   I once took a small-ish 669 lift on watercolor paper and laid it over a larger piece of ripped watercolor, and matted around that.   It looked cool.     

You'll get there quick enough - if you're starting with a good Polaroid print, you have half the battle won!


----------

